# what do i do with so much powdered milk?



## sarah (Oct 24, 2004)

hey there! well guess what? i got a lottttt of powdered milk from somewhere,and now its all sitting in the kitchen cabinet,i was wondering if it could be used  in some recipes,preferably desserts? so if any of u could come up with some nice recipes,i'll be grateful...


----------



## luvs (Oct 24, 2004)

if you add powdered milk to regular milk and flavored syrup or sugar/vanilla, then whip it up in the blender with some ice it makes a unique sort of shake. you can add ice cream if you want.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2004)

It makes a great bath additive - is really supposed to be good for the skin. (but don't add bananas too - you could be inviting a cereal killer!)


----------



## tweedee (Oct 24, 2004)

I have used powdered milk in all kinds of foods, almost anything that you would put milk in.

Macaroni and Cheese
Scrambled Eggs
Oat Meal
Cream of Wheat

Almost anything.


----------



## southerncook (Oct 24, 2004)

kitchenelf- you slay me!!!


----------



## pst1can (Oct 24, 2004)

*Uses for powdered milk....*

This forum is AWESOME....and some of you seem to be reading my mind! I was just exploring how to make some cheese at home and discovered these recipes....sorry I have not had a chance to try them yet, so I cannot comment on my success or failure but here are the recipes I found.....Uses for Homemade Cheese and Cottage Cheese

Because most homemade cheese made from powdered skim milk have the unique quality of not melting, they are more versatile than commercial dairy products. The important thing to remember is that when heated at high temperatures, they become more firm and tough, so avoid boiling.


Unflavored cheeses: Soups, salads, sandwiches taco filling, stir-fry, omelets, patties, loaves, casseroles, lasagna, on freshly sliced tomatoes, or mixed with one-half commercial cottage or grated cheese.


Flavored cheeses: Chip dips, sandwich fillings, casserole toppings, jerky, mixed with parmesan to use on top of pizza and spaghetti, seasoned with curry powder to use in cracked wheat and rice pilaf.


Flavor-causing enzymes come from bacteria which produce acid and then release enzymes. That bacteria is found in commercial cheese making cultures, but since those cultures are expensive and have a very short shelf life, I eliminate the long culturing process and use an acid to curdle the milk while the milk is heating, often adding buttermilk or other spices and herbs. When I want a different flavor or texture or a cheese that can be aged for one-two months, I use buttermilk, yogurt or acidophilus as cultures. 


Drain and rinse cheese made with old, strong milk powder to improve color and flavor. I rinse the cheese first in hot water which seems to take out the strong taste, ten in cold water, which lightens the color and firms the curd.


Cheese colorings can be added to any recipe during the blending process. Dairies, some health food or preparedness stores and mail order catalogs for cheese supplies carry liquid or tablet forms of yellow coloring. Paste coloring can be obtained from stores that carry cake decorating supplies. Ordinary food coloring made for home use is not permanent and will not work as it rinses out during the rinsing and draining process.


Important Helpful Hint: Always spray the inside of a warmed saucepan with lecithin-based spray and re-heat until oil browns before adding milk to the pan.


Rennet Cheese


1 qt hot tap water 
1 c. Buttermilk 
2 junket rennet tablets dissolved in 1 T. Cold water 
2 c. Dry milk powder 
2 T. Vegetable oil (opt.)


Blend all ingredients and place in a heavy saucepan coated with a nonstick spray. Let sit undisturbed for 10 minutes. Cut or stir to break into curds and cook over medium heat for five minutes. Pour curds into a strainer, rinse with hot, then cold water, and drain. Salt to taste, then refrigerate. Or, place in a cheesecloth bag and press. This is a very mild cheese, good with salt and chopped chives. Use within 3-4 days. 


To make cream cheese from this recipe, reduce rennet to ¼ table and add 1 c. Buttermilk when mixing ingredients. Set in a warm place overnight. After cutting set curds into cubes, place curds over medium heat, and cook five minutes. Pour into a cheesecloth lined colander and let rest 15 minutes. Gather edges of bag, secure with a rubber band and hang, or press until firm like cream cheese. Add salt if desired.


Soft Cottage Cheese


2 c. hot water 
1-1/2 c. dry milk powder 
3 T. Fresh lemon juice or white vinegar


Blend water and dry milk and pour into saucepan (foam and all). 


Sprinkle lemon juice or vinegar slowly around edges and gently stir over medium heat just until milk begins to curdle, separating into curds and whey. Remove from heat and let rest one minute. Pour into strainer or colander, rinse with hot, then cold water. Press out water with back of spoon. Makes about 1-1/2 c. curds. If desired, moisten rinsed curds with a little buttermilk before serving and add salt to taste. Refrigerate if not used immediately. Whey from fresh milk powder can be used in place of water in breads and soups.


Quick Soft Pressed Cheese


2 c. boiling water 
1-1/2 c. dry milk powder 
3 T. vegetable oil 
1 c. buttermilk 
3-4 T. fresh lemon juice 
cheese coloring tablets (opt.)


Blend water, milk and oil, allowing foam to settle slightly. If colored cheese is desired, add ½ tablet cheese coloring (or cake decorating paste color) while blending. Pour into hot saucepan coated with a nonstick spray and heat to at least 160 degrees. Add lemon juice and continue to stir until mixture curdles.


Pour into a cheesecloth lined colander. Rinse curds with warm water, then salt to taste. Place cheese in cloth between two plates or spoon into a cheese press. Apply weight and let sit for ½ hour or longer, depending on how firm you want the cheese to be. Remove from plates or cheese press, rinse, wrap in plastic and refrigerate. Use within one month or freeze. This cheese can be sliced, grated, or crumbled. For Smoky Cheese, add ½ t. Liquid Smoke flavoring and ½-1 t. salt after rinsing curds.


For additional fast powdered milk cheese recipes, along with recipes for yogurt, sour cream, cream cheese, order your copy of Rita's Powdered Milk Cheeses for only $5.50 (includes postage) by calling toll-free (800) 484-9377, ext. 6276.


Copyright 1998, natural Meals in Minutes. -*


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 24, 2004)

Wow.  

I love the recipes for making cheese from powdered milk!  Do you have any more?


----------



## Otter (Oct 24, 2004)

kitchenelf, haven't heard the cereal killer thing in years - I loved it!   It was big when I lived in northern CA due to "The Zodiac."


----------



## middie (Oct 24, 2004)

kitchen that was funny lol


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 24, 2004)

Get your hands on some powdered egg.  Mix it in the ratio of enough powdered milk for an 8 oz. glass and one egg.  Mix that with the other ingredients for the World Famous Pancake recipe and take it campling.  Just add water.  Or just make up a huge batch and dip some out with a measuring cup so that again, you just add water when cooking at home.  It works great.  I make batches of it for my older sister as she can't seem to follow the recipe correctly.

Also, powdered milk is great with coacoa powder and Splenda for hot chocolate, chocolate sauce, and for turning dark chocolate chips into milk chocolate (More Sweetener must be added as well).

Hope this is useful.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 24, 2004)

Got powdered milk? Make Polvoron (Polvorones - plural)!

This is a very popular Philippine dessert (or snack) made with toasted flour, powdered milk, and melted butter, pressed in special little molds to form compressed cookie-shaped yummies that crumble easily.  Each polvoron is typically wrapped in cellophane (like candy) and refrigerated. Always a hit with kids! Good luck!

http://cooking.houseonahill.net/recipes/2004/03/001395.html


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 24, 2004)

BUT putting it in the bathwater is REALLY supposed to be good for your skin LOL


----------



## buckytom (Oct 24, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> It makes a great bath additive - is really supposed to be good for the skin. (but don't add bananas too - you could be inviting a cereal killer!)



hey, kitchen elf's movin in on my gig, lol.

that was too funny, elfie...


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 24, 2004)

Toss it out :!: Ughhh :!:


----------



## sarah (Oct 25, 2004)

thank you all guys.....man i cant wait to try those cheese recipes,and all the other recipes too,mmuuuahhhh...love ya all,now i can make use of all that powdered milk i was thinking about....uhh i dont know what i was thinking about,i just didnt know what to do with it....


----------



## sarah (Oct 25, 2004)

and kitchen elf! u made me LAUGH, but i guess i should try it when i take bath next morning....lol


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2004)

Powdered milk will last a very long time if you keep it in your freezer.  Use it for the ideas already mentioned, of course.  I keep it on hand mainly for emergencies, such as finding out at the last minute that I don't have milk for something I am cooking.  I haven't tried it in the bath yet.  With about 15 cats, I guess I'd better make sure they are all outside when I decide to try that!  

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2004)

lol, barbaral, or you will get licked with those sandpaper tongues until you're raw...lol.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2004)

You're not kidding buckytom!  I've woken up to a cat licking my face or arm, and it can get pretty rough!

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Oct 25, 2004)

ummm......k....you guys crack me up....iys nicec to come in and have a good giggle.....anyways, When I have extrta powdered milk around, I use it in my White sauces, when I make alfredos, sheppards pie ect....Most of the time though I use it in my coffee and tea when I have a craving...usually I drink them just with sugar, but the odd time....


----------



## Claire (Oct 25, 2004)

Don't forget that if it is sealed packages, you can donate it to your local food bank.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 26, 2004)

Get about 50 plastic bags. Buy a small mirror and about 200 straws. Goto the shady part of town. Ohhhh..... fill the baggies with the powdered milk 1st! Take it all and stuff it in a duffle bag. 
I saw it in a Miami Vice episode.   
If you have a fast car and bullet proof vest.... its a big plus.  :roll:


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 26, 2004)

LOL DS


----------



## Otter (Oct 26, 2004)

DS, could you hold off on that thought for a while - until I get your life insurance policy in place.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 26, 2004)

*GULP*


----------



## sarah (Oct 27, 2004)

lol deadly sushi!


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 27, 2004)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Get about 50 plastic bags. Buy a small mirror and about 200 straws. Goto the shady part of town. Ohhhh..... fill the baggies with the powdered milk 1st! Take it all and stuff it in a duffle bag.
> I saw it in a Miami Vice episode.
> If you have a fast car and bullet proof vest.... its a big plus.  :roll:






NO, NO.... I would be in jail forever, while they waited to get the stuff analyzed!!!!!  

I got detained once, when I called the police to report a fender bender!  The guy hit me, and they said I fit the description of a wanted black woman in Georgia!!!!!  I have never been to Georgia.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 27, 2004)

How very kewl - our own resident "WANTED" member    Now THAT would tick me off LOL - but at least they had their eyes open and were actively pursuing this person.

I went to pick up my stuff per court order at my ex's house and he wouldn't let me do it.  The police said if I didn't leave they would arrest me.  Now I HAD the court order with me but I was going to be arrested?  And HE was the one that had, just a few minutes earlier, pinned me up against the truck with his body and hit me in the knees and legs with a billy club stating he could SWEAR in a court of law that he never laid a HAND on me.

And I won't make the universal statement "MEN" because a MAN wouldn't have done that - and I don't like the term and it will be ****'d anyway of what he was. Okie dokie now, I feel better


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 27, 2004)

My goodness!  What a real ass he was!  I would have gone totally off, and taken that billy club and put it where the sun does not shine.

I am a quiet person, but nobody hits me!  I would be in jail.......for homicide.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2004)

elfie, i he ever bothers you again, just call me and bang and ds.  we have friends in low places for that kind of stuff...  booka chicka booka chicka bow bow (my pimp music again...)


----------



## Audeo (Oct 27, 2004)

Hmmmm.....just gave me an idea. :twisted: 

Hey, Elf!  Why don't you give all of us the ex's address and we will ALL send HIM...say...5 pounds each of powdered milk!!  Then you can covertly observe and report back what he does with it!!

Can you imagine having shipment after shipment of large quantities of powdered milk delivered to you from unknown individuals all over this continent?   All seemingly with nothing in common and no way to figure it out?

I'll personally vouch for shipping 10 pounds of the stuff...!

 :twisted:


----------



## choclatechef (Oct 27, 2004)

Audeo!  Make sure you send the milk in zip lock bags.....you want to keep him guessing [and maybe the postal workers too!]


----------



## luvs (Oct 28, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> How very kewl - our own resident "WANTED" member    Now THAT would tick me off LOL - but at least they had their eyes open and were actively pursuing this person.
> 
> I went to pick up my stuff per court order at my ex's house and he wouldn't let me do it.  The police said if I didn't leave they would arrest me.  Now I HAD the court order with me but I was going to be arrested?  And HE was the one that had, just a few minutes earlier, pinned me up against the truck with his body and hit me in the knees and legs with a billy club stating he could SWEAR in a court of law that he never laid a HAND on me.
> 
> And I won't make the universal statement "MEN" because a MAN wouldn't have done that - and I don't like the term and it will be ****'d anyway of what he was. Okie dokie now, I feel better



chocolatechef and elf!
that sucks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




how DARE they?!


----------

